# Need Advise on a good starter board for the GF



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Well,.. It's Purrty anyway!  LOL!

I'm sure there are folks here who actually know all about that board. I'm usually amazed at guy's like BA, Shred, and of course Timmytard who have been at this long enough that they seem to recognize just about ANY board no matter how old or obscure.

Having said that, without knowing the specs on the GF and the board,.. (36-24-36? :rotfl: ) No seriously, her weight, boot size and then the length, camber profile, any other tech info of the board, etc.

All that would be helpful for some of us who do not possess that encyclopedic knowledge of boards and board tech. (…we won't tell her you told us her weight!)  :laugh:

For example,.. if that board is a very stiff, cambered deck with more length than her weight would recomend? It may be too much for her! So If you could post that info, you will likely get more responses from some of us less informed riders!

Hmnnn,.. come to think of it? Why _would_ you want our opinions! LOL!!!


Again, seriously,.. I am an advocate of learning to ride on a more advanced board. That's how I did it. Not deliberately, but because I bought most of my gear after my second day riding and got some less than informed advice from sales people! Before I was a contributing member here I might add! If I had run my possible purchase past ppl here? I probably would have had an entirely different rig to starting out!

Ultimately, It worked to my advantage! By learning to ride on a too long, too stiff, full camber, setback board? It forced me to learn some proper riding technique fast and early in order for me to keep from eating shit constantly! 

As a result, I ride pretty well for an old, fat, clumsy, and historically un-athletic guy! But,.. this method does not work for everyone! :dunno:

Post the info and see what advice you get! :thumbsup:


----------



## Gelaxus (Jun 19, 2014)

Updates the GF's specs and the size of the board, Thanks.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Gelaxus said:


> Updates the GF's specs and the size of the board, Thanks.


Dude! You better not EVER let her on this site to read that update! :laugh:

…anyway, from what I could find from other years models of that board. If the tech specs and camber profile are the same for your board? The specs I read were that it has some slight camber between the feet and rocker from outside the bindings to the tips. It is listed as a good beginner to intermediate board. That camber profile and the rocker to the tips, _should_ tend to make it a pretty decent and somewhat forgiving ride to learn on. 

Now be aware tho, this evaluation is coming strictly from having read a websites description of the boards specs and from a rider with limited riding experience compared to most of the guys and girls here!

So take it for what it's likely worth!  :thumbsup:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Without booty pics it's hard to tell whether that is the right board for her...

Although it does have flowers and doesn't seem to have any explosives tied to it, so I'm guessing it'll work.


----------



## Gelaxus (Jun 19, 2014)

This is as best as its going to get for you guys


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Well that's my cue: From what I can tell everything looks good. Talking about the board size compared to her weight of course.

How do the boots fit?


----------



## Gelaxus (Jun 19, 2014)

The boots unfortunately on that pic we didnt buy as they were 1 size too small for her... so those are still a work in progress  I think thats the one item i want to go to a board shop to actually buy so it fits properly.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Gelaxus said:


> thats the one item i want to go to a board shop to actually buy so it fits properly.


Good show, we bought boots for my wife on sale and she was having issues. Paid almost full price for a new set the year after in a shop, and she's been happy ever since!


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

poutanen said:


> Good show, we bought boots for my wife on sale and she was having issues. Paid almost full price for a new set the year after in a shop, and she's been happy ever since!


Oh come on now. Happy about her boots maybe....:yahoo:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

f00bar said:


> Oh come on now. Happy about her boots maybe....:yahoo:



Been married before, have we,…? :rotfl:


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Gelaxus said:


> The boots unfortunately on that pic we didnt buy as they were 1 size too small for her... so those are still a work in progress  I think thats the one item i want to go to a board shop to actually buy so it fits properly.


Quoted for truth.


----------



## firstx1017 (Jan 10, 2011)

Well I'm almost her stats but I ride a 150 Rossignol Frenemy and I love it. It is 40% camber between the feet and 60% rocker tips and tail and 5 point magnetraction. It feel it is a good beginner to intermediate board and I have been thru several boards. She should do okay. I hated full rocker and I hated full camber - this was a good mix!:yahoo:


----------

